# How tall is Saenchai Sor. Kingstar?



## ChristianIvan

Saenchai Sor. Kingstar is officially listed as 170cm / 5'7 on wikipedia. However he seems much smaller than that (below 165cm / 5'5), especially in some of these pictures below:











_With Buakaw Por. Pramuk listed as 174cm_






_With Fabio Pinca listed as 175cm_












_With Tetsuya Yamato listed as 171cm_


So what do you guys think?


----------



## DocThailand

Phra JAO uay phra pon MAK krap ... GOD bless, Khru Doc. ;-) ADD a Friend = https://www.facebook.com/khru.doc.9
[h=3]CERTIFICATE in MTM Muaythai Study Curriculum !!!![/h]https://sites.google.com/site/2011youcandoit/upcoming-seminars?pli=1


----------

